# Greek pronounciation



## AV1611 (May 27, 2007)

Herman Hoeksema stated 



> Scripture frequently employs two terms that are as closely related in their significance as they are, in the original Greek, similar in sound. They are the words _espangelia_, and _euangelion_, the first meaning promise, the second being the word we translate by our gospel



I was challenged by someone who said that _espangelia_ and _euangelion_ sound nothing alike. 

Who is correct?


----------



## Herald (May 27, 2007)

They only sound alike in the suffix. 

ess-pan-gellia

oo-an-gellian


----------



## thekingsknight (May 27, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> They only sound alike in the suffix.
> 
> ess-pan-gellia
> 
> oo-an-gellian


You are correct about the suffix, but regarding the dipthong, it would depend whether one adopts the Erasmian or Modern Greek pronounciation.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 28, 2007)

I believe the word for promise is _epangellia_ not _espangellia_. Also, the words *do* sound similar: epangellia vs. evangellia -- just like it looks.

The diphthong eu is pronounced like _ev_ when followed by a vowel in both "historical biblical" and "modern" pronunciation. The Erasmian (or Academic) pronunciation is somewhat artificial and pronounces eu as _eu_ in feud.


----------



## Brian Bosse (May 28, 2007)

No one knows what Koine Greek _really_ sounded like. What I mean by this is that we do not know how it was spoken when it was used. 

Brian


----------

